# Which is better, Lost or 24?



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

This is important.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Dexter! Dexter! Give me the news! I've a bad case of watchin' you!


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2010)

Split between Dexter and 24
However, Jack Bauer


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Dexter, because it's the only one I actually watched.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't this the wrong forum for this?

Also, roar.


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2010)

They're both pretty shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Isn't this the wrong forum for this?
> 
> Also, roar.


Off topic is the right forum for everything. 


I voted Lost but Dexter is a close second.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is Twin Peaks?
WHERE IS IT?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Where is Twin Peaks?
> WHERE IS IT?


What is that I don't even.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Isn't this the wrong forum for this?
> 
> Also, roar.



Yes.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Why the fuck did you guys move this to forum games? How is a question and discussion of shows a game?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Off topic is the right forum for everything.
> 
> 
> I voted Lost but Dexter is a close second.


 
I would watch Lost but I like following a show from its pilot. But Dexter is different, I can miss a bunch of episodes and still enjoy.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What is that I don't even.



It's David Lynch in a Tiny Kitchen Making Too Much Creamed Corn.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I would watch Lost but I like following a show from its pilot. But Dexter is different, I can miss a bunch of episodes and still enjoy.


I'm loving Lost right now because we're trying to get my friend caught up on it (we just got him into it). So we're going through all the old seasons and watching them. The foreshadowing and "coincidences" are awesome to notice. Still entertaining the second time around.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> They're both pretty shit.



Agreed


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm loving Lost right now because we're trying to get my friend caught up on it (we just got him into it). So we're going through all the old seasons and watching them. The foreshadowing and "coincidences" are awesome to notice. Still entertaining the second time around.


I never could get into Lost. I was watching something else when it came out, and by the time I was actually interested the plot was to far along for me to get involved. So I went to Heroes instead...and that plunged quickly.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I never could get into Lost. I was watching something else when it came out, and by the time I was actually interested the plot was to far along for me to get involved. So I went to Heroes instead...and that plunged quickly.


Watch the DVD's. Do it.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I never could get into Lost. I was watching something else when it came out, and by the time I was actually interested the plot was to far along for me to get involved. So I went to Heroes instead...and that plunged quickly.



I went back and tried to watch Lost at the behest of friends.
To which I discovered
John Locke
David Hume
and
Mikhail Bakunin

I threw up
I saw a polar bear
I went "yeah, okay, I get it, let's be vague and hopefully hook sum fukken SUCKERS 8)"
and then i moved on with my life
and so can you

to dexter samsara is misery


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I went back and tried to watch Lost at the behest of friends.
> To which I discovered
> John Locke
> David Hume
> ...


It's Desmond Hume :c


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 16, 2010)

Lost, because I don't have Showtime, 24's had its run with me, and I have a obsessive personality with figuring out things.

Also Desmond. <3


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Desmond's a pretty cool name...

Is the plot as twisted as people say it is?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2010)

Lost in earlier seasons (About right up until naked Desmond was found after the hatch blew up).

Heroes for Season 1 (afterwards, steer clear).

EDIT:  Oops, spoilers :V


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 17, 2010)

Dexter no contest. 

Get rid of those other options what were you thinking?


----------



## Bando (Feb 17, 2010)

Lost, since 24 is kinda predictable and I haven't watched Dexter.


----------



## Seas (Feb 17, 2010)

Didn't like either too much, but from these choices: Lost.


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2010)

I would have said 24 had they not brought out that horrible energy drink that tasted like wet sherbet in sulphuric acid. 

But I like neither.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 17, 2010)

I have not seen 24, Lost or Dexter.

The only show of that nature I have seen is Heroes, which I stopped watching halfway through Season 3 after I realised that the mistake of Season 2 wasn't being corrected. By making the third season enjoyable. Just a complicated mess of continuation errors. Season 2 was just rubbish in general.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 17, 2010)

24 cause Jack Bauer is going to shoot your mother in the kneecaps than take down an attack helicopter with a basic side arm.

*Bauer kicks in door*
BAM! BAM! BAM!
*Bauer shoots suspected terrorist three times*
Bauer: CTU GET ON THE GROUND NOW!

shoot first shoot some more than maybe just maybe ask a question before shooting them again


----------



## furatail (Feb 17, 2010)

Never seen any of these.


----------

